# Jeanneau SO439 & DS44 vs Beneteau Oceanis 45 vs Bavaria Vision 46



## Joseph (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Sailors,

I am from HONG KONG (HK) who is planning to buy a new boat within 40ft to 46ft range. I'll use this boat to take my kids out in the weekends and will join some local and Asian Regattas such as HK-Philipines, HK-Thailand, HK-Taiwan...etc and I've no plan to cross any ocean.

Having visit some boat shows and browsing from the internet. Considerate about my budget, I finally come up with 4 choices:
1) Jeanneau Sun Oddessy 439 (SO 439)
2) Jeanneau DS 44 (DS44)
3) Beneteau Oceanis 45 (O45)
4) Bavaria Vision 46 (V46)

SO 439 seems better in performance. DS44 and V46 seems more comfortable and O45 have the largest cockpit and swimming platform.

Would anyone give me some advise on the above boats by comparing their 1) performance, 2) comfort & 3) price? Or any other suggestion in the same price range?

Thanks a lot,
Joseph


----------



## Arkind (Mar 13, 2015)

Checked all the boats , personally would go after V46 , which seems more though and comfortable at the same time . Very good sailing plans and easy to sail short handed and have a very good cockpit area for a family cruise . Except 439 , have sailed with all and liked V46 most which has given me the sense of security with my kids on board so have a very relaxed 15 days on board . Seen at the boat show 439 but never sailed, they say good things about sailing performance but personally do not have any idea ..


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

Jeanneau or Beneteau are my preferences. Although Bavaria is a good boat, the drives of the Volvo are more prone to fail early. Yanmar is much better.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

All four boats are well designed and in the same general category. Thus I think that you are best served by choosing the boat that you think is nicest looking and best suited for your intended sailing area and style.

I prefer the Jeanneau styling over that used in Beneteau and by Bavaria and that's why I'm on my 3rd one - but that's just a personal opinion.

I spend most of my life aboard in the cockpit, and in your part of the world you will most likely do the same. Thus the ergonomics and size of the cockpit is going to be a very high priority, and don't forget that you will need a bimini and perhaps a dodger, and some boat designs don't lend themselves very well to adding those items.


----------



## L.A. Sail (Mar 13, 2015)

It's like whether to buy a Ford, Chevy, Lincoln or Citroen. There are benefits and drawbacks to each.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

I do like the look of the 439. Never sailed one but as Zanshin suggests, they are all fairly similar. I'm ambivalent about it but the Wombet does not like those "cats eye" windows as per the DS and the Vision so they'd not make the cut. I've always liked the look of Bavarias but invariably been disappointed by the reality. Beneteau arch is not well integrated into the overall design. I'd end up with the 439.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Last 5 responded to an unanswered question from 2012! 

Must be friday the thirteenth!

Even the womby got caught....LOLOLOL

marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

whoopsy doodle ....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Shame no one thought to answer the poor bugger a couple of years back.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You're right fuzzy,

Too bad the poor bugger was not answered back then. But, we all know the Jeanneau is the better bestest boat of the bunch. Not that I am biased or anything like that am I?!?!?!?!?

marty
my boat


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

celenoglu said:


> Jeanneau or Beneteau are my preferences. Although Bavaria is a good boat, the drives of the Volvo are more prone to fail early. Yanmar is much better.


Can you qualify this about the sail drives? I have only found reported problems in relation to the cone wear at high hours(maintenance) and some issues with corrosion of the leg, but this corrosion is well known and only if the prop was changed without additional anode, or failure to replace the original anode. This is also applicable to all sail drives.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Can you qualify this about the sail drives? I have only found reported problems in relation to the cone wear at high hours(maintenance) and some issues with corrosion of the leg, but this corrosion is well known and only if the prop was changed without additional anode, or failure to replace the original anode. This is also applicable to all sail drives.


Simon .... g'day to you btw.

Despite the fact that one of my old boats had an old Volvo MD6b which refused to buckle no matter the strain, I hear nothing but bad news re later model Volvos. The people we bought our Malo from went on to a late model HR48 with a Volvo. After lots of money and plenty of swearing they ended up pulling the thing out and putting in a Yanmar.

From what I know the SailDrive is the least of their problems.

(I believe, and I could be wrong here, the Volvo reliability problems seem to cover roughly mid 90s to mid noughties. Apparently this does not only apply to their marine gear. When I mentioned to my mechanic that I was thinking of buying a Volvo he rubbed his hands together and started talking about untold riches coming his way.)


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Andrew, yep I was of the same belief about Volvos til I did some digging. Maintenance seems to be the big issue, failing to fix or replace failing parts due to there cost from Volvo spares. But most if not all parts are available from other manufacturers. The Volvo 55hp is a Perkins and the 75hp is 55 with a turbo, others are Mitsubishi. I don't think Volvo is a deal breaker you just need to be careful.


----------

